# "Russell's route" to Italy - which is the definiti



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

I have been researching a route on here for September from Dunkirk to the Italian Lakes (Maggiore or Orta) and have become somewhat confused with the great advice from Russell and those following his route. There have been some modifications/options and I am not sure what route to take.

I was planning to drop down to Brig and take the Simplon Pass for its scenic views which would get me to Maggiore.

I have my Swiss vignette bought online, but would like to avoid tolls elsewhere if possible.

Can someone point me in the right direction for the latest "Russell Route" please :?:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

This was my interpretation of the "Russell Route" and it worked for us this year:

Calais to Dunquerque on A16. (27 miles to Dunquerque.)

Turn south on A25/E42 to Lille. (50 miles to Lille.)

Take A27/E42 towards Tournai, then A7 to Mons, then A15 to Namur. (97 miles to Namur.)

Head south down E411/E25 to Luxemburg (Taking south ring road.) (100 miles.)

Day 1 CAMP at Bon Accueil Camping 2, Rue du Camping, Alzingen. Co-Ords: 49.568952 6.160197

Fill up with cheap petrol in Luxemburg.

Take A3 south towards Evrange, then just before take A13/E29 to Saarbrucken. (54 miles.)

From Saarbrucken take A620/E29/N61, joining AutoRoute A4/E25 to Strasbourg. (74 miles.)

Buy a €40 vignette at Swiss border.

Take E25/A35 south (past Colmar) to Basle. (89 miles)

Pick up A2/E25/E35 (inc A1 toll motorway) to Lucerne. (60 miles.)

Day 2 CAMP at Lido Camping & Caravan Club, Lidostrasse 19, 6006 Luzern. Co-Ords: 47.04992 8.337641

Take A2/E35 south to Italian Border and onto A9/E35 towards Milan (through Gotthard Tunnel, vignette covers toll, and passing Lake Como.) (151 miles.)

Just before Milan follow A8/E35 then A4/E64 towards Venice. (174 miles.)

Day 3 CAMP at Camping Fusina, Via Moranzani 79,
Co-Ords: 45.419397 12.256067


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Route*

Hi

Russell's route as it is affectionately known is good for Lake Iseo or Lake Garda.

1) Calais - Dunkerque - Lille - Mons - Arlon- Luxembourg - Metz - Nancy - Epinal - Thann - Mulhouse - Basle - Lucerne - St Gotthard - Chiasso - Milan. This route is toll free to the Swiss border with France as Mulhouse/Basle

2) Variation of the above - at Metz, follow signs to Chateau Salins, then Saverne, Molsheim, Obernai, Selestat, Colmar, Mulhouse - Basle - again toll free.

3) As above, but at Metx, head for Strasbourg on the A4 motorway - fast but costly.

I have never used the Brig route with a motorhome, only with a coach. From Brig, we headed for Lake Geneva, then Besancon (sign posted) but were using toll motorways.

Russell


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We travelled in Low Season, yet still found Luxemburg's smallish "Bon Accueil" at Alzingen full. 8O

We toddled on to the nearby wooded Kockelscheuer site with almost 200 spaces and had no problem getting in.

We were sufficiently impressed to add it to our MHF database as a "Plan B" :

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=11574


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

We used "Russell's" route 1. above as far as Epinal - worked well no problems, except very busy Dunkirk to Luxembourg. We then went to Interlaken via A16 and A6, then onto Lake Maggiore via Grimselpass and Simplon Pass - no problems with either pass, except for cyclists overtaking down the Grimselpass on a Sunday as we conserved brakes in 2nd gear!

Thanks for the route info from Russell.


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

hi,thinking of going to como as the furthest point of our holliday.do you think this is to far as we only have a two week break,i was looking at 2-3 days travel each way.
also if you can sugest places to stop on the way (from Calais) that would be great,
kind regards tony


----------

